# Do you need to cook the Rolled Oats



## nicky43

Sorry if this is a dumb question but I bout some Quakers Rolled Oats to give my mice and I'm not sure if I have to put them in boiling water before feeding it to them. Can I just give it to them right out of the box?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SarahC

straight out of the box.


----------



## Honeyrobber72

Either but cooked ones will spoil. Meal worms are raised in oats so my mice get some of the larger pieces that catch in the screen twice a week.


----------



## nicky43

Thank you. Gave it a try and they liked it.

FYI: I tried giving them Mini Wheat Crisps for a treat think they would love them and they ignored them.
Tried Peanutbutter and banana flavored dog biscuits and they ignored them
Tried dried strawberry fruit dog treat crisps and they ignored them

Also bought some Corn Flakes, and Chicken flavored dog biscuits but haven't tried those yet.

Gave them fresh cooked chicken last night and they didn't like that.

I'm having a hard time giving them stuff they like as the main meal. So far only the rolled oats and vegetables Okra, Carrots, and Broccoli are all the seem to like as a main meal.

Any advice will be welcome!

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## SarahC

They like seeds particularly pumpkin but most that are suitable for birds are liked by mice.


----------



## Honeyrobber72

Mice are like kids. They do not know what they like as they are stubborn to try new things. When I give them something new no food other than rodent blocks are in there cage. Took mice to about third time giving them meal worms before they actively ate them. Now as soon as that red saucer is seen coming they come running and begging. So small amount of new item at first.


----------



## EdgewoodMousery

My mice LOVE rolled oats and barley. Have you tried cereals like puffed rice and cheerios? My mice go crazy over them. I also feed them some high quality food my small dogs are on and they enjoy that as well. It's trial and error and like the poster above me said, you may have to try a few times before they'll even try it.


----------



## moustress

I used oatmeal cooked with milk; especially in the winter, they seemed to love it. That and scrambled eggs. Breakfast.

I gave them little bits of this and that from the dinner table too. They love chicken and cooked veggies.


----------



## reeserueryn

Yea, rolled oat are always first to go in their feed, followed by sunflower seeds then everything else: split peas, nyger seed, various types of millet, brown flax seed, pearled barley, lentils etc


----------

